# Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000



## salomon154 (12. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach zwei neuen Karpfenrollen. Bin auf die neue Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000 gestoßen. Hat jemand die schon getestet? Wie kommt man mit diesem Instant Drag Systemen im Vergleich zu normalen Freilauf zurecht? Fische derzeit eine Shimano D8000 US und würde diese gerne gegen eine richtige Weitwurfrolle austauschen.

Gruß Anton


----------



## Allroundtalent (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Moin Anton, 

zu den XTD kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich selber aber fische seit nunmehr 4 Jahren die XTB. 
Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass das Drag System eine Gewöhnungsfrage bzw. eher ein Umdenken ist. Im Vergleich zu den gängigen Freilaufsystemen wirst du aber kaum einen Unterschied spüren. Vielmehr lässt sich die Bremse und damit der "Freilauf" deutlich besser einstellen. Im Falle eines Runs ist das Freilaufystem mit einer 2/3 Umdrehung ausgeschaltet.
Ich bin mit dem System super zufrieden und möchte es definitiv nicht mehr missen. 

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Rollen! #6


----------



## ein Angler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi
Die 14000 sind schon Rollen die sehr viel Kapazität an Schnur haben. In meinem Kreis haben Leute die Rolle weil sie damit sehr weit auslegen können wenn es dann sein soll. Sonst verpufft ja dein Schnuraufkommen. Was nicht gerade billig ist, ist nur ein Hinweis. Das Bremssystem gibt es ja mit reichlich mit anderen Rollen. Das mit dem umgewöhnen ist nicht so gravierend, geht eigentlich.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## salomon154 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

die Rolle ist nun bestellt. Ich bin gespannt. Wegen der Schnurfassung, mache ich mir keine Sorgen da eine Ersatzspule sowie je zwei Schnur Reduktionen dabei sind.
Komischerweise ist die Rolle in schwarz kaum verfügbar. Dagegen das technisch identisches Model XS-D (in silber) schon.


----------



## Kirmizz (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi,

ist die XSD wirklich baugleich mit der XTD, bis eben auf die Farbe? Dass die Karpfenangler schwarz vorziehen, ist doch typisch...

VG

Kirmizz



salomon154 schrieb:


> die Rolle ist nun bestellt. Ich bin gespannt. Wegen der Schnurfassung, mache ich mir keine Sorgen da eine Ersatzspule sowie je zwei Schnur Reduktionen dabei sind.
> Komischerweise ist die Rolle in schwarz kaum verfügbar. Dagegen das technisch identisches Model XS-D (in silber) schon.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Die 14000 sind schon Rollen die sehr viel Kapazität an Schnur haben. ... Sonst verpufft ja dein Schnuraufkommen. Was nicht gerade billig ist,...



Moin, zur Info: Ich habe auf die 14000er Spulen ca. 350-370m der 0,46er Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting, welche laut Aufschrift 0,473mm dick ist, drauf gemacht; die Spulen sind dann allerdings überübervoll - die Schnur steht schon minimal über den Durchmesser der Abwurfkannte hinaus; Bild gibts hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4657493&postcount=450
Mit dem 3500er Linereducer habe ich 260 Kurbelumdrehungen = ca.270m 20 Lbs Power Pro (US-Angabe!) drauf gemacht, dabei ist die Spule zwar vermutlich schon voller als Shimano das vorgesehen hat, aber zur Abwurfkannte ist noch minimal Platz. 
Bemängeln muss ich allerdings die Passgenauigkeit der Linereducer, bei allen Reducern bleibt ein Spalt von ca. 2-2,5mm, was im weiteren natürlich dazu führen kann, dass die Schnur konzentrisch oder oval aufgewickelt wird.#d So ist es auch bei mir passiert, obwohl ich versucht habe das Spaltmaß gleichmäßig auf beide seiten des Linereducers zu verteilen.
Ist der Bremskopf bei der XSC auch schon so "offen" konstruiert gewesen? Ist mir jedenfalls nie aufgefallen.
Edit: Etwas anders, aber auch "offen".

Skeptisch macht mich auch der schwarze Kurbelarm; würde mich wundern wenn der nicht recht zügig ordenlich Macken vom Anlegen bekommt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Wirklich gravierende Veränderungen wird man zwischen der C und D nicht finden.
Die hervorstechenste Neuerung ist halt die nochmals verlangsamte Oscillation von vorher 40 auf nunmehr 50, wobei die Schnurverlegung bei der C-Serie absolut top ist, nen wirklichen Unterschied wird man optisch wohl kaum wahrnehmen.
Man verkauft dies mit der D nun als Super Slow Oscillation, das isses aber ganz und gar nicht, das ist nur bei den deutlich teureren Aero Techniums verbaut.
Die D-Serie ist auch etwas leichter geworden.

Ansonsten gibt es nun in der rechten Gehäuseschale wieder ein Lager anstatt der Teflonhülse, dafür wurde an anderer Stelle ein vorher verbautes Lager durch besagte Hülse vermutlich ersetzt.
Denn die Lageranzahl ist bei C und D gleich.
Frag mich nur nicht wo da Shimano wieder rumgemurkst hat.

Den wirklich großen Unterschied sieht man nur wenn man XTC mit XTD vergleicht.
Die C-Serie unterschied sich zwischen S & T nicht nur in der Farbe, sondern auch im Dragsystem.
Die T hatte das Baitrunner II System verbaut, die S das Instant Drag System.
Bei der D-Serie sind S & T bis auf die Farbe völlig identisch, da gibt es überhaupt keine technischen Unterschiede mehr.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ja, bei den Bremssystemen hat Shimano sich was richtig gutes geleistet. War ja nicht so, dass das schon immer verwirrend genug war mit den Buchstaben und Bremssystemen. Irgendwann war man dann halt durchgestiegen und wusste welcher Buchstabe für welche Bremse steht,... und dann kommt Shimano und schmeißt alles wieder über den Haufen. Marketing überraschend schwach, Shimano.#d

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Wie war das? Die Spulen der BBLC XTA passen auch auf die Ultegras richtig?
Naja, ich weiß nicht, Bremssysteme sind jedenfalls nicht deckungsgleich:



Ultegra XTD
Big Baitrunner XTA

Und die Bremse bei der Ultegra ist ja porno, da drauf zu verzichten ist für mich inakzeptabel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Immerhin kann man auch die D genauso einfach pimpen wie die C oder B, sei es bei besseren Bremsscheiben oder Austauschen der Teflonhülsen gegen richtige Lager. 

Und vom P/L ist sie genauso gut wie die Vorgänger. 

EDIT: Wegen den Spulen kann ich dir das nicht genauso sagen, hab halt keine baitrunner zum testen. Die schauen aber schon ähnlich aus.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Explosionszeichung gibts hier:

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/eu/en/Home/products0/reels/big-pit-carp/ultegra-xtd.html

Direkt zum PDF:
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/media/fi...ded_views/16UL14XTD_v1_m56577569831040667.pdf



Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Immerhin kann man auch die D genauso einfach pimpen wie die C oder B, sei es bei besseren Bremsscheiben oder Austauschen der Teflonhülsen gegen richtige Lager.



Hi, kann man im Schnurlaufröllchen ein Kugellager verbauen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

vielleicht ist das hier auch interessant:

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/threads/shimano-ultegra-xtd-compatible-spools.23084969/

Zumindest sagen die auch schonmal, das sich die Spulen zu den älteren Serien wie C unterscheiden.


Auf der anderen Seite ist ne Ersatzspule für die XTD jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig teuer, vorallem für ne longstroke-spool nicht.
Da verlangt Shimano bei vielen kleineren Spinnrollen oftmals deutlich mehr.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ich sehe im PDF übrigens nur vier Kugellager: Die beiden auf der  Kurbelachse (2x 8374) und die beiden auf der Spulenachse 17629 + 14101;  wobei das letzte vermutlich falsch bezeichnet ist und eigentlich das  Nadellager für für die Rücklaufsperre ist?|kopfkrat Wo ist der Fehler?|kopfkrat
Edit: Ah, Teil 17628 ist / beinhaltet das Nadellager für die Rücklaufsperre; fällt überraschend + erfreulich groß aus.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi, die Ultegra XSC hat im Schnurlaufröllchen ein Kugellager (14396):
http://schematics.mikesreelrepair.com/albums/shimano/Shimano_Ultegra_UL10000XSC_Schematic.pdf

Ich verstehe den Trend irgendwie nicht? Einzige Rolle die ich bisher mit "ohne KL im Schnurlaufröllchen" habe ist ne Penn Conflict und die hat jetzt nach einem Jahr einen Schaden, na, wo wohl? - Ja genau am Schnurlaufröllchen.|supergri

Die umgebenden Teile 5625 + 7175 + 5909 sind gleich, sodass man vermutlich auch in der XTD ein KL verbauen kann, ggf. müsste man die Distanzscheibe 17619 gegen die Teile 6332 + 5625 + 11686 der XSC tauschen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Richtig, die XSC hat mal ausnahmsweise nen richtiges Lager von Haus aus im Schnurlaufröllchen.

Und wenn die bei der D-Serie nun im rechten Seitendeckel nen Lager drin hat (C hat da ne blaue Teflonhülse von Haus aus), dann könnte man ja recht zielsicher wetten, wo dafür woanders ein Lager eingespart wurde.

Shimano halt #q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, kann man im Schnurlaufröllchen ein Kugellager verbauen?



Kann man, ist auch easy zu machen.
Bügel abschrauben, Teflonhülse (Teil-Nr: 5909 - Line Roller Bushing) entnehmen, ausmessen und passendes Lager dafür einsetzen.

Ist ne Sache von paar Minuten.

Und bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch gleich noch

Teil-Nr: 15167 (Worm Bushing, Front)
Teil-Nr: 15181 (Worm Bushing, Rear)

mit ersetzen.
Dafür werden dann 3 identische Lager benötigt (1x für rear, 2x für front), der Wormshaft wirds dir danken.


----------



## [Zander] (23. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Habe mittlerweile auch 2x XTD 14000 mit Ceramic Bremsscheiben "Upgrade" ( https://westondevelopments.com/product/3x-carbon-washer-set/ ). 
Die Rolle fischt sich sehr gut, sehr gute Schnurverlegung und mit dem Upgrade eine extrem präzise, starke Bremse. Das Upgrade empfehl ich wirklich jedem, da es die Rolle wirklich extrem aufwertet. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otv175XR2kw)

Meine beste Rolle, die ich bisher hatte. Für das Geld kriegt man echt viel Geboten

Als Schnur fische ich eine Korda Touchdown Mainline 0,40mm und hab circa ~400-450 Meter drauf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Interessant...bei der D-Serie werden die Bremsscheiben mit dem Drahtclip in der Spule gehalten. Bei der C-Serie hält die noch ein Ring mit 3 fixierten Schrauben fest am Platz.

Für mich noch ein weiterer Rückschritt neben dem fehlenden Schnurlaufröllchen-Lager.

@[Zander]...hättest auch günstiger haben können mit noch besserer Leistung. 

http://www.futurefishing.co.uk/tackle-labs-ice-drag-system-washers-for-shimano-reels-13832-p.asp


----------



## jkc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi, ich finde die Lösung bei der mit der Stahlfeder bei der XTD gar nicht so übel und völlig ausreichend, gut günstiger in der Herrstellung wird es schon sein, aber in der Praxis doch auch vollkommen ok.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, was ihr an der (neuen) Bremse da spürbar aufwerten wollt? Mir ist es zwar bisher vergönnt geblieben mit meinen Rollen zu drillen, aber die Bremsscheiben sind ja gleich der C-Serie und die haben so mit die geilste Bremse die mir an einer Rolle serienmäßig begegnet ist, mit butterweichem Schnurabzug...
Daran hat sich auch nach 2-3 Jahren intensivstem Gebrauch nix geändert. 

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

In NL gibts die Rolle im Dreiersatz übrigens für Stk. 125€, kann mal "eben" knappe 75€ sparen.#6
Ich habe leider ca. 50€ mehr bezahlt...

http://www.hengelsportvught.nl/molens/shimano/big-pit-molens/shimano-14000-xtd-

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich finde die Lösung bei der mit der Stahlfeder bei der XTD gar nicht so übel und völlig ausreichend, gut günstiger in der Herrstellung wird es schon sein, aber in der Praxis doch auch vollkommen ok.
> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, was ihr an der (neuen) Bremse da spürbar aufwerten wollt? Mir ist es zwar bisher vergönnt geblieben mit meinen Rollen zu drillen, aber die Bremsscheiben sind ja gleich der C-Serie und die haben so mit die geilste Bremse die mir an einer Rolle serienmäßig begegnet ist, mit butterweichem Schnurabzug...
> Daran hat sich auch nach 2-3 Jahren intensivstem Gebrauch nix geändert.
> 
> Grüße JK



An der Bremse selbst gibt es überhaupt nix zu mäkeln, vollkommen richtig.
Es geht da vielmehr darum, aus der ansich schon tollen Bremse eine QD zu machen...sprich man hat die Rolle mit max 1 Umdrehung bereits im Freilauf-Modus.
Wer das nicht mag, brauch an seiner Bremse natürlich auch keine Scheiben wechseln. 

Du hast 175 Ocken pro Stück gezahlt? |bigeyes
Bekommste doch hier in D auch problemlos für ~150,-


----------



## jkc (24. April 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ne, ich habe 422€ für drei Stück (=140,7€/Stück bezahlt)...

Ah, ok mit dem Instant-Dreck muss ich mich eh noch anfreunden, weswegen für mich noch weniger Stellraum an der Bremse nicht interessant ist, ich brauche jetzt maximal eine halbe Umdrehung von "Freilauf" auf "zu", habe den "Freilauf" aber auch gerne recht stramm, manchmal reicht es schon die Rute nur anzuheben um den Schnurabzug zu stoppen, Bzw. teilweise geht dem Fisch nach 2m auch die Kraft aus...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Goldrush (30. November 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Wirklich klasse euren Thread hier zu lesen. Da sieht man doch mal die Leidenschaft in jedem Beitrag.  

Ich steh gerade vor der Entscheidung nach meinen Shimano Baitrunner medium XTA-LC auf die XTB-LC zu wechseln, oder doch den Schritt zu gehen auf die Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD. 
Ich tu mich aktuell noch mit dem Gedanken schwer, vom Freilauf auf die Instant Drag Variante zu wechseln. Ist sicher alles nur Gewohnheit wie so oft.. Hm.. 

Eigentlich würden die Schnurfassung der med. Baitrunner XTB ausreichen. 
 Dennoch finde ich die Technik der Ultegra 14000 interessant. 
Mit dem Line Reducer könnte man die zu Hohe Füllung natürlich beeinflussen. 

Echt nicht einfach die Entscheidung.


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich die Technik der Ultegra 14000 interessant.
> Mit dem Line Reducer könnte man die zu Hohe Füllung natürlich beeinflussen.
> 
> Echt nicht einfach die Entscheidung.




Der große Vorteil ist, dass du eine Rollenfüllung wirklich bis zum ende fischen kannst.
Erstmal blanke Rolle füllen.
Ist dann nach einem Jahr die Lauflänge zurückgegangen oder das Schnurende stark verdrallt, dann einfach kürzen und auf die E-Spule mit Line-Reducer umspulen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. November 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Goldrush schrieb:


> W
> 
> Eigentlich würden die Schnurfassung der med. Baitrunner XTB ausreichen.
> Dennoch finde ich die Technik der Ultegra 14000 interessant.




Dann tuts auch ne 5500er Ultegra, gleiche Schnurkapazität eie die Baitrunner und gleiche Technik ihrer großnen Schwester.
Die steht der 14000 in nichts nach...außer der Füllmenge.

25-40€ weniger wie die Baitrunner ist nen verdammt gutes Argument.


----------



## Goldrush (30. November 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Du hast es jetzt auch schon angesprochen. Der Lieferumfang der Ultegras ist ja auch Bombe. Natürlich kann aufgrund der Variante die Rolle mehr av und ist ggf. nicht so anfällig. Hm..

Im Moment ist es wohl eher der psychologische Aspekt, der einen noch zum grübeln bringt. Die Umstellung von Freilauf auf Frontbremse bzw. beim Anschlag den Finger auf der Rolle zu haben 

@Bimmelrudi
Die 5500er hatte ich für meine leichte Barben / karpfenrute mit 2,25lbs bereits ins Auge gefasst, weshalb ich für die Grundruten nach den med. Baitrunner XTB LC auf die Ultegra 14000er gestoßen bin. 
Hat die 14000er wirklich ein echtes super slow..?

Eigentlich heißt es kaufen, montieren, probieren, lernen, spaß haben.. und wenn nicht, sie das Jahr drauf wieder verkaufen. [emoji85][emoji6]
Ich wollte meine Angelei im kommenden Jahr verändern und das wäre der Beste Ansatz.

Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## jkc (30. November 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi,

naja, was heißt den "echtes" super slow?
Nicht so langsam wie bei der Technium, aber wenn man die Spule vor dem Ablegen der Ruten nach ganz unten kurbeln will, dreht man sich schon einen Wolf.
Die 5500er haben übrigens nicht den gleichen Spulenhub wie die 14000er.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Der Spulenhub, ob nun mit 40 oder 50 Umdrehungen, ist schon verdammt gut.
Gerade wenn man etwas stärkere Schnur fischen will, ist das ein Feature, auf das ich persönlich nicht mehr verzichten möchte.

Kann durchaus sein das die 14000er in der D nen andren Hub wie die 5500er hat.
Ich kann das nur aus der C beurteilen.
Der Unterschied wird aber optisch sicher kaum wahrnehmbar sein.

Ein weiteres Argument der Ultegras ist die vorhandene vollwertige E-Spule gegenüber der Baitrunner. Das sind allein schon locker 30€ und trotzdem ist sie noch günstiger.
Man spart da ohne weiteres nen Fuffi, den Freilauf ersetzt das Instant Drag sowieso mit Bravour.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goldrush (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Moin zusammen, 

 ja das "echte Super Slow" wird's nur im Preissegment der Technium geben, darum auch meine etwas sarkastische Frage  

 Ich seh schon, ich glaube es wir im kommenden Jahr komplett ohne Freilauf auf Karpfen gefischt. 
 Schnur hatte ich nun auf den Baitrunnern eine 0,35iger Stroft GTM, die war mir allerdings etwas zu Dehnungsaktiv im Drill. Hatte dabei oft den Fall, dass man nicht genug Druck aufbauen konnte. Tendiere jetzt dazu die Stroft ABR zu versuchen (man liest allerdings etwas drahtige Schnur), oder dann eine Shimano Technium zu versuchen. 

Was fischt Ihr für stärken / Marken auf den Rollen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ich hab meine 5500XSC an 2 HeavyFeederruten dran. Schnur hab ich jeweils ne Climax Cultcarp purple in 0,30 sowie ne J-Braid x8 darkgreen in 0,16 drauf.
Benutze sie oft an Elbe/MLK, jetzt im Winter zum Quappenangeln.

Karpfenangeln ist nicht so meins, wenn dann sinds nur Beifänge.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goldrush (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Aha ok, das wusst ich nun nicht  aber die Climax Cultcarp habe ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Ist ja eine Fluorcarbonschnur welche sehr gutes Sinkverhalten haben soll. Ich hab bei Fluorcarbon immer bedenken das diese Schnüre zu drahtig sind, aber was ich gelesen habe ist die Climax da eher nicht so. 
 Die Bedenken habe ich wie gesagt z.B. bei der Stroft ABR sehr. Hm.. immer schwierig ohne Test sich da für was zu entscheiden. 

 Hast denn schon einmal Erfahrungen auf deinen 5500er mit der Shimano technium gehabt?

 Bin mal gespannt was jkc drauf hat.


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Moin, ich habe auf meinen 14000ern ca. 350-400m 0,47er Berkley Trilene Smooth Casting, sind aber überfüllt die Spulen. Die Schnurfassung war mit ein Kaufargument für die Rollen, denn auf meine Infinitys bekomme ich keine 350m so dicke Schnur, selbst auf die 5500er Spulen nicht.
Auf den Ersatzspulen ist 20 Lbs Power Pro, allerdings noch nicht im Einsatz gewesen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, zur Info: Ich habe auf die 14000er Spulen ca. 350-370m der 0,46er Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting, welche laut Aufschrift 0,473mm dick ist, drauf gemacht; die Spulen sind dann allerdings überübervoll - die Schnur steht schon minimal über den Durchmesser der Abwurfkannte hinaus; Bild gibts hier:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4657493&postcount=450
> Mit dem 3500er Linereducer habe ich 260 Kurbelumdrehungen = ca.270m 20 Lbs Power Pro (US-Angabe!) drauf gemacht, dabei ist die Spule zwar vermutlich schon voller als Shimano das vorgesehen hat, aber zur Abwurfkannte ist noch minimal Platz.
> Bemängeln muss ich allerdings die Passgenauigkeit der Linereducer, bei allen Reducern bleibt ein Spalt von ca. 2-2,5mm, was im weiteren natürlich dazu führen kann, dass die Schnur konzentrisch oder oval aufgewickelt wird.#d So ist es auch bei mir passiert, obwohl ich versucht habe das Spaltmaß gleichmäßig auf beide seiten des Linereducers zu verteilen.
> ...



Ahh, siehe da, da steht es schon.:m


----------



## Goldrush (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Oh man.. Schande über mein Haupt. Hatte ich dann übersehen. Sry 
 von Berkley habe ich z.B. die Connect+ bzw. die CM90 gesehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Hast denn schon einmal Erfahrungen auf deinen 5500er mit der Shimano technium gehabt?



Muss ich passen. Beide Schnüre wurden direkt nach Kauf draufgezogen und sind da nun etwa 2 Jahre...bisher keine Probleme mit gehabt. Fische beide sehr gerne mit der Kombi.

Die Climax ist nicht wirklich steif oder gar drahtig, sie ist schön weich und geschmeidig.
Als drahtige würde ich eher ne Daiwa Infinity Duo nennen, hatte die etwa 2-3 Monate in 0.37 auf meinen Longbows und die mochten solche Schnüre überhaupt nicht.
Permanentes Verdrallen und runterperlen (obwohl die nichtmal wirklich voll waren) |uhoh:
Flog also runter und drauf kam ne Nash Hardcore, ein Riesenunterschied und keine obigen Probleme mehr.

Was meine Ultegras angeht, solange die Climax es noch tut wird sie auch draufbleiben. Bin mit der Schnur für meine Zwecke sehr zufrieden und würde sie mir auch ganz sicher wieder kaufen.


----------



## Goldrush (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ich war heute im Fachhandel und konnte mir dort die Modelle Ultegra XTB 14000 und 5500 sowie die CI4+ XTC Modelle. 

Nun bin ich hin und her gerissen. Preis der XTB / XTD Modelle unschlagbar zu den CI4 Modellen. Ob die bessere Bremse den Mehrpreis Rechtfertigt ist fraglich und ob man den Unterschied live so merkt. 
Das geringere Gewicht wäre mir nun eigentlich egal, da die Rute eh meist aufm pod liegt. Hm..

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Fachhandel und konnte mir dort die Modelle Ultegra XTB 14000 und 5500 sowie die CI4+ XTC Modelle.
> 
> Nun bin ich hin und her gerissen. Preis der XTB / XTD Modelle unschlagbar zu den CI4 Modellen. Ob die bessere Bremse den Mehrpreis Rechtfertigt ist fraglich und ob man den Unterschied live so merkt.
> Das geringere Gewicht wäre mir nun eigentlich egal, da die Rute eh meist aufm pod liegt. Hm..
> ...



Hi,

bei den C4-Dingern habe ich kein gutes Gefühl was die Haltbarkeit angeht, allein aufgrund dessen sind die für mich raus.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Goldrush (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Meinst du aufgrund des Gehäuse, oder worauf bezogen?

An Plastikteilen sind wohl jeweils nur das Ritzel vom Spulenhub und die diversen Befestigungen vorhanden, die anstelle von Kugellager verbaut werden. Auch die Abdeckung am Schnurlaufröllchen ist aus Plastik und ist nicht evtl. Anfälliger von Schnüren beschädigt zu werden? Unterschied bei der CI4 das Sie leichter und Schnurfangbügel und Bremskopf Schwarz sind. Die zusätzlichen Kugellager sind wahrscheinlich am Kurbelknauf verbaut oder? Hm.. dacht nur, bevor man jetzt die XTD kauft und die bremse umbaut nicht evtl gleich auf das neue Modell gehen?

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wollebre (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

um der Diskussion etwas mehr Inhalt zu geben anbei die beiden Schematics.
Die entscheidenden Punkte pro Rolle markiert.
Die XTD hat im Gegensatz zur CI4+ XTD kein Kugellager im Schnurlauf.
Wenn der Reduzierring nicht genau passen sollte, innen etwas Material abschmirgeln.
Bei beide Rollen ist der Worm Shaft unten in eine Buchse gelagert. Die kann gegen ein Kugellager ausgetauscht werden.
Oben in der Spule mal den Sicherungsring abnehmen und kontrollieren was für Bremsscheiben verbaut sind. Falls aus Filz, können die gegen Carbon getauscht werden. 

Beides sind gute Rollen für den Einsatz im Süß- u. Salzwasser. Wer gelernt hat einen Fisch im Drill zu pumpen und nicht zu winschen, wird lange Zeit Freude daran haben.

TL


----------



## Goldrush (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Danke dir für die Explosionszeichnugen Wollbere.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile, aufgrund eines echt guten Angebots, für die ci4+ ultegra xtc entschieden. Paar Infos hab ich in ein unboxing gepackt. Gruß Andreas

https://youtu.be/syHI3veGOy0

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander34 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Geflecht auf die 14000er mit line reducer 3500 drauf geht ? 250m 0,30-0,35mm Geflecht ?


----------



## Goldrush (11. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hab das leider nicht probiert Zander34. Auch sind aktuell all meine Spulen voll, sonst hätte ichs mal testen können.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Zander34 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Geflecht auf die 14000er mit line reducer 3500 drauf geht ? 250m 0,30-0,35mm Geflecht ?



Hi, wenn das die Durchmesserangaben des Herrstellers sein sollen, dann niemals. Siehe weiter oben, ich habe da etwa 275m 20lbs Us-Power Pro drauf und die Spule schon sehr voll, die Schnur ist mit 0,23mm Durchmesser angegeben...


Grüße JK


----------



## Zander34 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

schade das es keiner 5500er reducer gibt :c

die 3500er könnte man maximal zum federn nehmen, dafür finde ich die 14oooer rolle aber zu gewaltig.


----------



## jkc (12. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Naja, zum Wurfangeln mit dünner Schnur langt das doch dicke. Mit der geflochtenen oben oder mit der 27er Mono die ich Ende des Monats in Frankreich benutze sehe ich da keine Probleme, selbst 30er Mono sollte noch hin hauen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Zander34 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



jkc schrieb:


> Naja, zum Wurfangeln mit dünner Schnur langt das doch dicke. Mit der geflochtenen oben oder mit der 27er Mono die ich Ende des Monats in Frankreich benutze sehe ich da keine Probleme, selbst 30er Mono sollte noch hin hauen...
> 
> Grüße JK



will aber mit 0,35er Stroft GTP E R8 fischen, brauche keine weiten wurfweiten. Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden ob 3500er,10000er oder gleich 14000er ...


----------



## Goldrush (13. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Wenn die Menge an Schnur nicht benötigt wird, würde ich direkt zu einer kleineren Rolle tendieren. Ansonsten isses ja doch etwas kontra produktiv.


----------



## jkc (13. März 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi, größere Rollen haben ja mitunter auch andere Vorteile als die reine Schnurfassung, weswegen ich mit durchaus Szenarien vorstellen kann bei denen man mit "wenig" Hauptschnur auf großen Rollen arbeitet. Inzwischen tendiere ich teilweise sogar dazu einfach ne günstige geflochtene als Füllschnur drauf zu hauen um die eigentliche Hauptschnur gewünscht kurz zu halten.#6


Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

wozu verbaut man dort andere Scheiben ? damit die bremse besser anläuft ? oder wozu..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Damit sie schneller anspringt, sprich durch andere Scheiben hat man eine QD-Bremse.

Kann man sowohl mit Teflon- wie auch Carbonscheiben machen bei den Ultegras.
Mit Carbonscheiben öffnet sie etwas früher.
Ansonsten besteht zw. den beiden Arten nur ein Unterschied beim Einbau...Teflon wird nicht gefettet, Carbon niemals trocken einbauen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Speci.hunter schrieb:


> wozu verbaut man dort andere Scheiben ? damit die bremse besser anläuft ? oder wozu..



Gute Frage.
Ich finde die werksmäßige Bremse ist absolut geil.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...Carbon niemals trocken einbauen.



Warum? |kopfkrat
Habe ich schon gemacht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



jkc schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> Ich finde die werksmäßige Bremse ist absolut geil.
> 
> 
> ...



Carbon hat eine rauere Oberfläche, welches sich ohne Fettfilm schneller aufrubbelt an den Metallwashern.
Daher werden diese Scheiben hauchdünn mit Bremsenfett (zb Cal's, oder auch aus UK Eelslime) eingefettet.
Die Betonung liegt hier wirklich auf hauchdünn.


Teflon ist heutzutage spiegelglatt und kann daher trocken verbaut werden.
Fett schadet da zwar auch nicht, allerdings läßt die Bremswirkung dann merklich nach.

Die werksseitigen Bremsen der Ultegras (auch die Vorgänger) sind absolut top, gar keine Frage.
Wer aber was in Richtung QD möchte, wird sich schnell für einen Wechsel der Scheiben entscheiden, wobei man auch sagen muß das die angebotenen fertigen Scheiben schon arg teuer daherkommen.
Da kann man sich auch gleich ne Platte aus Australien ordern (kaum Porto da im Brief..hat man binnen 1 Woche) und kann sich noch für weitere Rollen daraus neue Scheiben machen...kommt immernoch günstiger wie fertige Scheiben irgendwo zu kaufen (zb in UK oder US).


----------



## Speci.hunter (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Danke @Bimmelrudi 

Falls ich mir die Rollen bestelle, werde ich sie erstmal so fischen, alles andere kommt dann bzw. Ist mir noch zuviel Neuland  macht mich nur konfus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Sie sind auch mit Werksbremse toll, hab die Vorgänger (XSC) und nix dran zu bemängeln.

Habe ihr nur andere Bremsscheiben spendiert, da ich sie an Feederruten dran hab und es damit sehr einfach und easy ist, Montage/Korb abzulassen. 
Freilaufrollen wollte ich dafür damals explizit nicht haben.

Ist absolut kein "must have", das Instant Drag ist auch so schon sehr geil.


----------



## Finchey (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier und habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meiner shimano ultegra xtd 14000 und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe die feder mit der Bezeichnung 15161 herausgebaut und nun weiss ich leider nicht mehr wie ich diese wieder einbauen muss da ich das aus der Zeichnung leider nicht entnehmen kann. Ich weiss es ist viel verlangt aber vielleicht könnte jemand die 2 Schrauben an seiner Rolle öffnen und mir ein Foto von dem Teil schicken wie es verbaut ist oder hat jemand einen Tip für mich ? Anhand der explosionszeichnung kann man dies leider nicht sehen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn dies klappt 

Ps: ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen thema


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Moin, mir ist nicht klar, wo diese Feder überhaupt sitzt, lässt sich auf dem Ausschnitt nicht wirklich erkennen, ich denke im Sperrlager der Rücklaufsperre?
Hier wird eine Ultegra XTD schon ziemlich weit zerpflückt, aber das Teil sehe ich da nicht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ng0ocg6umQ

"zwei Schrauben lösen" ist dann "etwas" untertrieben oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## Finchey (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ja das Video hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut leider dreht er das Teil nicht das man die feder sieht es müssen eigentlich nur die 2 Schrauben 17623 im montierten Zustand geöffnet werden dann Ka n man die Abdeckung abnehmen und ein Foto machen. Leider finde ich im Netz nirgends ein Foto davon und auf der Zeichnung ist es auch nicht ersichtlich die komplette Rolle muss man dafür aber nicht zerlegen oder abmonomtieren


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

da ist doch durch 15161 und 162 ne Achse gezeichnet und in 15162 eine kleine Bohrung, in die eine Seite der Feder kommt, so sieht es zumindest aus


----------



## Finchey (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ja dachte ich auch zuerst nur leider is das Loch der feder viel kleiner als das Loch in 15162, wenn ich die feder zuerst drauf setzt dann geht das ganze nicht mehr über den vorgesehen Plastik Zapfen


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Moin, ich schraub mal gerade eine auf...


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hier, bitteschön:












003





004




005


Grüße JK


----------



## Finchey (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ja nur in des Loch hab ich's schon gesteckt aber die andere Seite der feder hängt dann nur so rum deswegen bräuchte ich des Foto


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*



Finchey schrieb:


> Ja nur in des Loch hab ich's schon gesteckt aber die andere Seite der feder hängt dann nur so rum deswegen bräuchte ich des Foto



Ehm, siehst Du die Bilder nicht? Ich habe vier Fotos eingestellt, worauf relativ idiotensicher zu erkennen ist, wie die Feder eingebaut wird.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Wollebre (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

liegt wohl an der Größe der DPI
Habe die bei einem Bild reduziert und alles bestens zu sehen


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Sehr schön, danke.#6


----------



## Finchey (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Sa u cool jetzt seh ich's tausend dank hab die vor meiner letzten Antwort nicht gesehen danke nochmal werd ich die Woche gleich mal dran machen nochmals danke


----------



## Finchey (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Danke nochmals


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Hi, kein Problem, haste es denn jetzt hinbekommen?
In einem US-Forum gab es übrigens die gleiche (unbeantwortete) Fragestellung; ich meine Stripersonline war es, falls jemand da registriert sein sollte, kann er gerne meine Bilder verwenden um dort zu helfen, auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie aktuell die Fragestellung da war.

Edit: schon etwas älter: http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/708552-shimano-ultegra-xtd-bail-spring/


Grüße JK


----------



## Finchey (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000*

Ja Top danke dir hatte die feder schon drin leider falsch rum aber jetzt ist alles Top. Ja des hätte ich auch gefunden aber da kam dann leider kein Bild der wäre mit Sicherheit auch glücklich darüber


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. April 2019)

Moin, moin,

Und zwar möchte ich meine neuen Shimano ultegra Rollen zusätzlich mit Kugellagern ausstatten. 
Das schnurlaufröllchen, Wormshaft hinten und vorne sollen die Büchsen gegen Kugellager ersetzt werden:

Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen bzw. Es ebenfalls gemacht ? Teilenummer wären super und oder ein komplettes Umbau Set. Bei CF-Fishing gibt es ein Set, das ist allerdings ausverkauft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2019)

Ich hab das damals nur bei der Vorgängerserie gemacht, also der XSC/XTC..siehe auch hier

Inwieweit die Kunststoffbuchsen bei der neueren D identisch sind kann ich leider nicht sagen mangels passendem Objekt, die kannste aber auch ausmessen und entsprechende Lager kaufen.
Das Set bei C-F-Fishing benennt auch nur die Vorgängerserien von daher wäre ich eh schon skeptisch. Die hatten damals auch nen kleinen Fehler bei den Ultegragrößen mit dem Lager am Großrad, sodaß es bei den 5500er Modellen nicht passte. Hab ich damals explizit draufhingewiesen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. April 2019)

CF-Fishing wird wohl dicht gemacht. Hab heute angerufen und nachgehakt. Bei YouTube hab ich ein ganz gutes Video gefunden.was den Umbau der Shimano Ultegra XTD zeigt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2019)

Der Umbau ist quasi gleich mit dem Voränger...ist nur die Frage ob auch die gleichgroßen Lager verbaut wurden.
Wie gesagt, einfach die Kunststoffbuchsen mal ausmessen, die passenden Lager kann man dann problemlos bestellen...kostet keine 10€


----------



## Speci.hunter (16. April 2019)

OK, Die Lager sind bestellt. Muss nur noch den Spacer bestellen. Nun hat mich jemand angeschrieben, der den Umbau in der letzten Nacht versucht hat. Er meinte das Lager wechseln am Schnurlaufröllchen funktioniert nicht, beim festziehen der Schraube zieht man alles fest und es dreht sich nichts mehr ??

Hat hier jemand mehr Erfahrung oder den Umbau selber gemacht?


----------



## tegro (16. April 2019)

Hi Leute das Problem habe ich auch.
Spacer und das Lager hatte ich auch bestellt und beim zusammen bauen hat sich das Röllchen nicht gedreht 
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt
MfG
Alex


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. April 2019)

https://www.bac-shop.de/angelrollen...4-14000-xsb-xtb-5500-xsb-xtb-und-weitere.html

Obwohl du den Spacer 11686 und das Lager 14396 benutzt hast ? Einbau siehe oben Link
Ich kam noch nicht zum Ausbauen der Kunststoffbuchsen,.. wenn aber die Lager die gleichen Maße haben wie die Buchse dann sollte es passen.


----------



## tegro (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen 
Habe alles so bestellt laut der Nummern das Lager passt sobald die Schraube angezogen wird zieht sich das Lager in das Röllchen und es klemmt dan
MfG
Alex


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. April 2019)

Alles klar, falls ich den Spacer demnächst bekomme, melde ich mich und beginne mit dem Umbau.
Hast du die Maße von der Buchse mit dem Lager mal verglichen? Die Maße müssen gleich sein dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. April 2019)

Wenn das Lager soweit anscheinend passt aber nach Anziehen der Schraube alles festsitzt, stimmen die Maße wohl doch nicht ganz überein.
Messt mal bitte genau die Kunststoffbuchse bei eurem Schnurlaufröllchen in der Höhe aus, das Gleiche auch beim gekauften Lager.
Alternativ probiert den Spacer mal wegzulassen.

Solltet ihr passende Spacer für die Wormshaftlager benötigen, schreibt mir ne PN. 
Hab noch einige übrig vom meinen Einbau vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. April 2019)

Moin Moin,.. ich bin gerade am Umbau der Rollen. Vor paar Sekunden .. einen leichten Anfall bekommen, da aufeinmal nichts mehr ging und sich das Zahnrad am Wormshaft gelöst hatte und sich einfach im Rollenkörper rum trieb. Nun ist wieder alles zusammen. Meine Frage .. welches Fett kann ich für die Rollen benutzen ? Brauche ich extra das gleiche Shimano Rollenfett?? Oder kann ich ein beliebiges Spindellagerfett aus der Industrie nehmen ? 

Grüße


----------



## alexpp (27. April 2019)

Es muss kein Fett von Shimano sein, gibt sicher einige geeignete Fette. Ohne Wissen und Erfahrung ist man auf Empfehlung anderer angewiesen. Oder kauft sich Fette anderer Marken, die für Angelrollen gedacht sind. Ich hatte auf Experimente keine Lust und deshalb Shimano Fette gekauft.

Für das Großzahnrad und Ritzel bei größeren Rollen ist DG13 gut. Für den Rest wie Wormshaft, Achse und Ritzel innen das leichtere DG06. Mit Fett nicht übertreiben. Am besten auf jeden Zahn etwas auftragen und nicht nur an paar Stellen, mit der Hoffnung, es würde sich gleichmäßig verteilen.


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Juni 2019)

mal eine frage an alle xtd besitzer. gibt's hier noch jemanden bei dem die rollen ab und an ein, sagen wir mal merkwürdiges geräusch erzeugen?? kein schleifen, schwer zu beschreiben... das habe ich bei mindestens zwei rollen (die dritte hatte ich bisher noch nicht in gebrauch). bei der einen mehr, bei der anderen weniger. erinnert mich fast an ältere daiwa rollen. tritt meist beim einholen der montage auf, unregelmäßig. oder aber während dem drill. ist nur reine akustik, die rollen lassen sich dabei nicht schwerer kurbeln. die rollen sind noch recht neu, waren jetzt drei mal im einsatz. würde mich über info's sehr freuen.


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2019)

Moin, nö, bei mir ist mir noch nichts in die Richtung aufgefallen - sind alle Rollen betroffen? 
Als erstes würde ich auf fehlende Schmierung im Schnurlaufröllche tippen, aber wenn mehrere Rollen betroffen sind wäre es schon komisch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Juni 2019)

mindestens zwei von drei, die dritte habe ich noch nicht gefischt. bei einer rolle ist es nur ganz minimal... bei der anderen dafür schon heftiger. meinst du eine äußere behandlung mit einem speziellen öl ist ein versuch wert oder muss ich das ganze öffnen?? vielen dank!!


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Juni 2019)

doppelpost...


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Juni 2019)

ich habe das nochmal durchgecheckt. es kommt wohl nicht vom schnurlaufröllchen, ich habe eine schnur mit etwas druck hin und her bewegt... dort entstanden keine geräusche. es muss irgendwo aus dem rolleninerren kommen. es erinnert mich ein bisschen an das geräusch welches entsteht, wenn man die bremse komplett aufdreht und dann kurbelt. eher sogar noch an zahnräder, bzw. ein zahnradgetriebe... es ist schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2019)

Aufmachen und das kleine Kunststoffzahnrad welches den Wormshaft antreibt checken

https://fishshop.shimano.com/collections/ult14000xtd
Teilenummer: 17631
Name: Idle Gear

In dem Zug auch gleich den Schmierfilm (mehr wirds eh nicht sein) überprüfen


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Juni 2019)

vielen dank für die hilfe!! muss ich die rolle dafür komplett zerlegen?? ich habe was das angeht leider noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt... dementsprechend würde ich's mir wahrscheinlich nicht zutrauen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2019)

Dann lass das besser von Fachleuten checken. Kompliziert ist das zwar nicht, aber wenn noch nie gemacht würde ich nicht zwingend jene Rollen zum Erfahrung sammeln empfehlen.
Wenn da sogar noch Garantie drauf ist, gehört sie sowieso zum Tackledealer der sie dann einschicken wird.
Kalkuliere also Zeit mit ein, denn gewöhnlich sind die beiden großen am Markt nicht bekannt dafür, die schnellsten zu sein.


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Juni 2019)

garantie ist noch drauf, werde jetzt die tage mal meinen tackledealer anschreiben. noch eine frage zur wartungsöffnung... könnte man mit einem speziellen öl auch darüber etwas erreichen?? nutzt diese option an den rollen hier jemand??


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juni 2019)

Kurz gesagt, über die Öffnung bringt man das Schmiermittel nur an einen Punkt.
Von Fettung kann man dabei keinesfalls reden.
Überflüssiges Feature.


----------



## degl (6. Juni 2019)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> garantie ist noch drauf, werde jetzt die tage mal meinen tackledealer anschreiben. noch eine frage zur wartungsöffnung... könnte man mit einem speziellen öl auch darüber etwas erreichen?? nutzt diese option an den rollen hier jemand??



Jo..........alle halbe mal nen Tropfen gutes Oel.......mehr nicht

gruß degl


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. Juni 2019)

Was für eine Wartungsöffnung?  daseist mir wohl entgangen. 

Ich habe meine neuen Rollen ja umgebaut und mit weiteren Kugellager ausgestattet. Ich muss sagen bei einer Rolle hatte ich danach auch ein komisches Geräusch, dabei habe ich dann das wormshaft nochmal aus einander montiert und wieder zusammen. Ohne Erfolg. Es war ein komisches Geräusch, dabei ging aber auch nichts schwergängig. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr da. Hat irgendwie ausgehört..


----------



## Thomas. (6. September 2021)

mal nee frage, ich habe seit kurzem die Shimano Ultegra 3500 XSD Competition , da müssten doch die Spulen der XSD XTS 14000 passen?(vielleicht auch andere?) wo ich E-Spulen herbekommen könnte weiß ich, aber gibt es auch die Line Reducer zu kaufen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2021)

DIe Reducer gibt es mit Sicherheit auch über Ecken und Kanten zu kaufen.
Die Frage bleibt nur, ist es dir das wert. Einfach mit oller Leine unterfüttern geht ja schließlich auch.


----------



## Thomas. (6. September 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> DIe Reducer gibt es mit Sicherheit auch über Ecken und Kanten zu kaufen.
> Die Frage bleibt nur, ist es dir das wert. Einfach mit oller Leine unterfüttern geht ja schließlich auch.


wert, kommt auf den Kurs an, muss ich nicht unbedingt haben und bräuchte ich auch nicht wirklich  , aber die Spule der 14000er würde Passen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. September 2021)

Doppelseitiges Klebeband und eine passend zurecht geschnittene Antirutschmatte gibt auch ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wert, kommt auf den Kurs an, muss ich nicht unbedingt haben und bräuchte ich auch nicht wirklich  , aber die Spule der 14000er würde Passen?



Ob sie passt kann ich mangels vorliegendem Objekt weder bestätigen noch verneinen.
Laut den Datenblättern scheinen sich die Rollen größtenteils ja zu ähneln, ob sie aber auch die gleichen Rotoren (Vorraussetzung das Spulen kompatibel sind) haben müsste man halt nachmessen.

Aber vielleicht kannste ja mal den Außendurchmesser und die Höhe deiner 3500er Spulen nachmessen, gibt hier sicherlich Leute die ne 14000er haben und anhand dessen dann ein Abgleich stattfinden könnte.  

Ich selbst kann dir nur dümmstenfalls mit ner 5500er dienen, was ganz sicher nicht passen wird.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. September 2021)

Mit  14000er Speedcast-Maßen kann ich dir dienen, die hat auch so einen Reduzer verbaut, ich meine, das dann daraus aber nur eine 10000er wird.


----------



## Thomas. (6. September 2021)

danke euch zwei, Messe die Woche mal aus und gebe hier bescheid


----------



## Justin123 (6. September 2021)

Shimano Spool Economizer
					

Shimano Spool Economizer, passend für Shimano Ultegra Ci4+ 14000 XSB und XTB, Speedcast 14000 XSB , XTB, Ultegra 14000 XSD, 14000 XTD. Erhältlich in drei Größen. Spool Economizer ...




					www.bac-shop.de


----------

